# مزج الكريم بالماء



## noor1115 (20 يوليو 2013)

ماهى طريقة مزج الكريم بعد تصنيعه بالماء بغرض اضافة عطر او غيره


----------



## علاوي86 (25 يوليو 2013)

لايمكن ان تمزج الكريم بالماء الا اذا عدلت تركيبته الاساسية ويمكن ان تضيف عطور او غير ذلك عن طريق تسخين الكريم على نار هادئة الى ان يصبح سائل فبذلك يمكن التعديل عليه


----------

